# Want to move out there!



## keepyourpeace (Jun 28, 2011)

but two years ago at the age of 17 was arrested, given a reprimand for possesion of a very small amount of cannabis.
Now it was a foolish mistake, fell in with a bad crowd, impressionable.
Wont happen again, sort of thing.
One thing im not certain of is if it is stored on the PNC but if it is it'll be stepped down after five years- meaning on a police clearance certificate itll come up with 'no live trace'
Am I likely to be granted a student permit if my certificate was to come back like that or even if i applied a year before and it did come up, would the SA government look upon this disapprovingly?
Many thanks for any help given!


----------

